# 9/10 speed compatibility



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have just bought a Road/Tri bike with the intension of using it on road only - it has Tri bars, DA barend shifters(8&9 sp) & FD, Ultegra RD & 9 sp Cassette and a surprise campy mirage 42/53. I already have an ultegra 39/52 chainset and a new 12/27 10sp cassette and a good offer on triple 10sp STI.

Q1 - can I use a triple 10 sp STI on a dble 9 or 10 sp set up?
Q2 - can I use 10sp STI's & cranks on an otherwise 9 sp set up?

I don't really want to buy any more components at this stage as I am already building up 2 bikes (a bit like having 2 wives) so your recommendations on how to mix 7 match would be really appreciated.


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

toonraid said:


> I have just bought a Road/Tri bike with the intension of using it on road only - it has Tri bars, DA barend shifters(8&9 sp) & FD, Ultegra RD & 9 sp Cassette and a surprise campy mirage 42/53. I already have an ultegra 39/52 chainset and a new 12/27 10sp cassette and a good offer on triple 10sp STI.
> 
> Q1 - can I use a triple 10 sp STI on a dble 9 or 10 sp set up?
> Q2 - can I use 10sp STI's & cranks on an otherwise 9 sp set up?
> ...


The 10 speed shifters will work fine with the 10 speed cassette and 9 speed derailleurs. You will have to buy a 10 speed chain though. I don't think there's an issue with using a triple front shifter on a double setup (weren't the Ult/105 9 speed shifters universal, not sure about the 10's) - but the rear will be fine for sure.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

toonraid said:


> I have just bought a Road/Tri bike with the intension of using it on road only - it has Tri bars, DA barend shifters(8&9 sp) & FD, Ultegra RD & 9 sp Cassette and a surprise campy mirage 42/53. I already have an ultegra 39/52 chainset and a new 12/27 10sp cassette and a good offer on triple 10sp STI.
> 
> Q1 - can I use a triple 10 sp STI on a dble 9 or 10 sp set up?
> Q2 - can I use 10sp STI's & cranks on an otherwise 9 sp set up?
> ...


Q1 - Ultegra & DA 10-speed shifters are either 2x or 3x specific. 105 10-speed shifters will shift either.

Q2 - All the cranks are fine as long as the have 9 or 10-speed rings. Some report success using the alternate cable mounting with 10-speed shifters and 9-speed cassettes. See the Sheldon Brown site for details.

TF


----------

